# Vancouver Realtor Deals with First Time Home Buyers



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Turn CC on to see subtitles :biggrin-new:


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

UNBELIEVABLE! 

That's so funny I almost peed myself- what a great laugh that guy has. Thanks for the laugh GoldStone!


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

This seems to be making the viral fronts like the Downfall scene in the bunker. I saw the same clip with respect to the Leafs a few weeks ago.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

And kinda makes this news article hit home...

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/vancouver-house-sells-567k-over-185325193.html


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It does look like a decent home..........It would sell around here for at least $160,000

The guy in the video is hilarious.

The Leaf one is even funnier.............here is the link to that one.

http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/gotta-see-it-spoof-nonis-interview/


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

indexxx said:


> And kinda makes this news article hit home...
> 
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/vancouver-house-sells-567k-over-185325193.html


In the same vein:

What a $1 million house looks like in Toronto


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

sags said:


> It does look like a decent home..........It would sell around here for at least $160,000
> 
> The guy in the video is hilarious.
> 
> ...


Sure, reasonable house. But is it worth *14 TIMES* what you would pay where you are? It sold for 2.2 million.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We do have this home for sale in the $2.4 million range........the only one over 2 million in our city.

_Amazing rare 30 acre property holding approx a 12,000 sf. Custom mansion with-in city limits. (Southdale/West Del Bourne)! This is a TRUE EXECUTIVE PROPERTY. This property is very private surrounded by mature trees & boasting a natural pond. Inside the double doors of this home is a grand foyer complete with marble floors & a double solid cherry staircase leading upstairs. The main floor of this home holds a gigantic kitchen, 2-3pc washrooms, bedroom, observatory leading out to a large deck, 2nd family room with fireplace attached to an enclosed porch & much more. The upper level of this home holds 6 large bedrooms including a large master with an enormous 6 pc en-suite. Lower level holds a rr-room w walk out, sauna, 3 bedrooms, wet bar, 2nd kitchen & more. 4000 sf 5 bay garage also. Reproduction cost for the HOUSE ONLY is estimated at $3,032,000.00. Way too much to list. Pictures cannot capture the magnificence & value of this property

_
http://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetails.aspx?PropertyId=12347505


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the video, that's hilarious!

What's not funny is how disastrous it will be for the big banks who are leveraged 30:1 into this real estate bubble


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The banks will be insolvent, by the way. What's amazing to me is the rampant denial among Canadians. They watch this stuff, know the housing bubble has grown beyond belief... and then come to this forum and talk about _buying_ bank stocks! This place is like the twilight zone some times.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

By the way, just to clarify for those who don't know: this is not an authentic video. It is not actually a Vancouver real estate agent.

The original is an interview with a man recounting his experience working in a restaurant in Spain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDphUib5iG4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Thanks for the video, that's hilarious!
> 
> What's not funny is how disastrous it will be for the big banks who are leveraged 30:1 into this real estate bubble


How are the banks leveraged? If people can't pay their mortgages it'll be CMHC (ie the tax payers) who will foot the bill, not the banks.


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

That video was really good and make me a good laugh.A big thanks for sharing this video with us.


----------

